# Concepts and techniques for the Non-Cooperative!!!



## Guro Harold (Jul 27, 2006)

This thread will used to cross reference threads which discuss Modern Arnis strategies and techniques for overcoming non-cooperatives.


GM Remy A. Presas' use of injection.


----------

